# 14 IN MCLEANS FOR SALE



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

I HAVE A FULL SET OF MCLEANS THAT ARE 14 X 7 REVERSED CROSS LACED WITH CAPS AND LUGS, 400.00 O.B.O. PICS IN AWHILE


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

PIXXXXX~ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Sep 26 2008, 03:35 PM~11709341
> *PIXXXXX~ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WORKIN ON IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

These the ones Saul had??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Sep 26 2008, 03:42 PM~11709378
> *These the ones Saul had??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

How much to ship to 95125? Caps? Spacers? uni-Lug?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 26 2008, 04:01 PM~11709502
> *How much to ship to 95125? Caps? Spacers? uni-Lug?
> *


ILL LOOK INTO IT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2008, 04:59 PM~11709843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRENT, AS USUAL YOU PULL THROUGH AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2008, 04:59 PM~11709843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT THE BEST PHOTOGRAPHER, LOTS OF REFLECTIONS ALL OVER THE RIM AND CAP, YOU GET THE BASIC IDEA


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Sep 26 2008, 04:01 PM~11709502
> *How much to ship to 95125? Caps? Spacers? uni-Lug?
> *


YES THEY ARE UNI LUG (10) HOLE


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:biggrin: good luck on the sale homie...


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

orale ryan i was cutting the grena thats why i couldnt answer the phone dispensa good luck on the sale if they dont sell i might take them off ur hands clean set


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

TTT FOR BIG DADDY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Sep 26 2008, 06:33 PM~11710441
> *
> *


THANKS, LOVE YOUR 58 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 26 2008, 07:10 PM~11710676
> *TTT FOR BIG DADDY
> *


THANKS!!  HOWS THE CADDY?? DID YOU SELL HER??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Sep 26 2008, 07:15 PM~11710714
> *THANKS!!   HOWS THE CADDY?? DID YOU SELL HER??
> *


 NOPE STILL SITTING, I GAVE UP I GUESS, MY UNCLE HAD SOME OFF THOSE ON A MALIBU WAGON, WENT IN TO A CONCERT BACK IN THE DAY, CAME OUT RIMS WAS GONE :0 TTT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERE YOU GO RY


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THIS IS WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE WITH TRU RAY CAPS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 27 2008, 09:37 AM~11713978
> *HERE YOU GO RY
> 
> 
> ...


AH, THATS BETTER, THERE THEY ARE THATS THEM :biggrin: , LMK


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

.............


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

I was wondering what you were gonna do with all of these cherry old school wheels. Whats up Big Ry! When you swing back to Cali?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Sep 29 2008, 01:20 PM~11729486
> *I was wondering what you were gonna do with all of these cherry old school wheels. Whats up Big Ry! When you swing back to Cali?
> *


WHATS UP BRO? DONT KNOW WHEN IM GONNA BE DOWN THERE, WAS JUST THERE AND I DIDNT HAVE YOUR # AND SAUL DIDNT HAVE IT ON HIM WHEN I CALLED HIM. I KNOW I GOTTA GRAB THEM RIMS FROM YOU OR IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GRAB EM GO AHEAD AND SELL THEM AND SEND ME THE DOUGH!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

OFFERS?????????????


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

PMed you my number.... again :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

GOT IT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT FOR THE NIGHT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 3 2008, 04:38 PM~11772352
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

PM'S ANSWERED


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 5 2008, 08:38 PM~11786082
> *PM'S ANSWERED
> *


How much shipped to 76110?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 5 2008, 08:12 PM~11786509
> *How much shipped to 76110?
> *


ILL FIND OUT FOR YOU


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 5 2008, 08:12 PM~11786509
> *How much shipped to 76110?
> *


ILL GET AT YOU TONIGHT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 5 2008, 08:12 PM~11786509
> *How much shipped to 76110?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

what do these fit on?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Oct 8 2008, 11:20 AM~11812410
> *what do these fit on?
> *


UNI FIT, THEY HAVE 10 HOLES SO THEY CAN FIT JUST ABOUT ANYTHING.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 7 2008, 12:37 PM~11802344
> *PM SENT
> *


I didnt get your pm


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 9 2008, 01:48 PM~11823713
> *I didnt get your pm
> *


???, ILL SEND IT AGAIN, DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 9 2008, 03:42 PM~11824785
> *???, ILL SEND IT AGAIN, DONT KNOW WHAT HAPPENED :dunno:
> *


NEW PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Oct 13 2008, 09:31 AM~11848801
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

.......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:around:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SHOOT ME A PM WITH A PRICE ....


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

:0 DO IT RICH!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Oct 23 2008, 11:06 PM~11959261
> *SHOOT ME A PM WITH A PRICE ....
> *


PM SENT RICH


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YOU STILL GOT THESE??? PM me your price


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 24 2008, 11:28 AM~11963078
> *YOU STILL GOT THESE???  PM me your price
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Dont sell them,You will regret it,trust me.......put some 5.20's and hang them up in the garage.........sell your nalgas instead if you need extra $$$$....... :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 1 2008, 07:25 PM~12035608
> *Dont sell them,You will regret it,trust me.......put some 5.20's and hang them up in the garage.........sell your nalgas instead if you need extra $$$$....... :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!!! THEY ARE HANGING UP IN THE GARAGE!! THATS WHY THEY ARE FOR SALE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

HOW MUCH?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 1 2008, 09:30 PM~12036388
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


400 obo, willing to listen to all offers


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks saul for getting my pics up, always appreciate you homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

you my homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

og :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT for RY :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 6 2008, 12:33 PM~12080838
> *TTT for RY :thumbsup:
> *


hey bro how you??


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 6 2008, 05:28 PM~12084782
> *hey bro how you??
> *


All good...just waiting for some "new shoes" for the 58 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT for BIG RY :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Nov 21 2008, 05:56 PM~12224437
> *TTT for BIG RY :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

I cant believe these havent sold...

TTT for homie!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Nov 26 2008, 05:19 PM~12267664
> *I cant believe these havent sold...
> 
> TTT for homie!
> *


THAT MAKES 2 OF US, LOL


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 30 2008, 05:36 PM~12296339
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP SAUL?? DID YOU GET THE PICS OF THAT LIGHT BAR??


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 30 2008, 06:20 PM~12296595
> *WHATS UP SAUL?? DID YOU GET THE PICS OF THAT LIGHT BAR??
> *


YUP WHEN CAN U SHIP IT I CANT WAIT OR WHEN ARE YOU COMING DOWN :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

does anyone know if these will clear the skirts on a 94 fleetwood without to much modification?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 27 2008, 04:03 AM~11713103
> * NOPE STILL SITTING, I GAVE UP I GUESS, MY UNCLE HAD SOME OFF THOSE ON A MALIBU WAGON, WENT IN TO A CONCERT BACK IN THE DAY, CAME OUT RIMS WAS GONE :0 TTT
> *


dizammn


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 7 2008, 08:35 PM~12363650
> *
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT for Big Ry :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

300.00!! :0


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 16 2008, 05:24 PM~12449752
> *300.00!! :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Dec 6 2008, 09:40 PM~12356324
> *does anyone know if these will clear the skirts on a 94 fleetwood without to much modification?
> *


TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

Are these rims still avalible? Price? Location?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 18 2008, 12:34 PM~12466291
> *Are these rims still avalible?  Price? Location?
> *


YES, 300.00 AND YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 18 2008, 02:38 PM~12466319
> *YES, 300.00 AND YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, BOULDER CITY NEVADA 89005
> *


How much does each rim weight? Witch way could you package them?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Dec 18 2008, 01:00 PM~12466449
> *How much does each rim weight? Witch way could you package them?
> *


20-30 LBS I AM GUESSING, BOX EM UP THATS ON YOU THOUGH JUST LET ME KNOW HOW YOU WANT THEM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

BUY THEM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 20 2008, 07:01 PM~12485331
> *BUY THEM!!!  :biggrin:
> *


SOMEONES GONNA SCORE A BAD ASS SET OF RIMS :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 20 2008, 06:53 PM~12485958
> *SOMEONES GONNA SCORE A BAD ASS SET OF RIMS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 21 2008, 03:29 PM~12491005
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 24 2008, 11:25 AM~12517921
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!
> *


Merry X-mas BIG RY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 24 2008, 02:28 PM~12518348
> *Merry X-mas BIG RY
> *


ERIC!! MERRY CHRISTMAS BROTHER BE SAFE AND I HOPE SANTA TREATS YOU GOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

nice wheels. sounds like shipping is a problem :dunno: should of sold a long time ago


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> nice wheels. sounds like shipping is a problem :dunno: should of sold a long time ago
> [/quote ITS NEVER COME UP! I KNOW MAN 300.00 IS CHEAP, SHIPPING CANT BE MUCH WHEREVER THEY GO :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:around:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeso_@Dec 6 2008, 09:40 PM~12356324
> *does anyone know if these will clear the skirts on a 94 fleetwood without to much modification?
> *


TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SALE PENDING :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 11 2009, 09:19 PM~12674900
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

YOUR MESSENGER IS FULL RY.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 13 2009, 04:29 PM~12694076
> *YOUR MESSENGER IS FULL RY.
> *


  I SENT YOU A PM LAST NIGHT THEY SAID YOURS WAS FULL,LOL


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up ry? these still there ?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 20 2009, 05:26 PM~12763716
> *wuts up ry? these still there ?
> *


YEP, THE DUDE WITH THE DEPOSIT FLAKED :uh: HIS LOSS ON HIS DEPOSIT$$$


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Jan 22 2009, 12:30 PM~12782470
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:wow: still for sale ry? can you send me pics of all four actual rims and maybe an idea of shipping to 95122 ?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 28 2009, 10:16 PM~12844449
> *:wow:  still for sale ry? can you send me pics of all four actual rims and maybe an idea of shipping to 95122 ?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 20 2009, 05:26 PM~12763716
> *wuts up ry? these still there ?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 1 2009, 01:09 PM~12874620
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ALL PM'S RETURNED


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Feb 5 2009, 01:04 AM~12912313
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

up^


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Feb 6 2009, 03:29 PM~12928243
> *up^
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

SO THESE ARE FOR 300 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 8 2009, 12:32 PM~12941714
> *SO THESE ARE FOR 300 :0
> *


 :yes: 300.00


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 10 2009, 09:06 AM~12961076
> *
> *


200 and you got a deal


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Feb 10 2009, 09:09 AM~12961094
> *200 and you got a deal
> *


I PAID 300 AND HAD TO GO TO LA TO GET THEM!!! 300.00  LOOK GOOD ON THE 76, GIVE YOU A PACKAGE PRICE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Feb 10 2009, 09:09 AM~12961094
> *200 and you got a deal
> *


low balling :angry:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 AM~12961444
> *low balling :angry:
> *


ALL THE TIME ON HERE!! :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68+Feb 10 2009, 11:54 AM~12961444-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not like they are new or in demand....

the prices on here are sometimes just to high...anything used should at least go for 25% of retail value...unless its a classic :0 which only holds value mint, near mint, nos in the box :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

huh? :angry:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 10 2009, 09:54 AM~12961444
> *low balling :angry:
> *


TRYING TO MAKE A DEAL :angry: BUT OFF


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 02:21 PM~12963840
> *its not like they are new or in demand....
> 
> the prices on here are sometimes just to high...anything used should at least go for 25% of retail value...unless its a classic :0  which only holds value mint, near mint, nos in the box :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 10 2009, 02:21 PM~12963840
> *its not like they are new or in demand....
> 
> the prices on here are sometimes just to high...anything used should at least go for 25% of retail value...unless its a classic :0  which only holds value mint, near mint, nos in the box :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :loco:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2009, 09:50 PM~12980419
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *


X2


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Feb 10 2009, 07:49 PM~12966837
> *TRYING TO MAKE A DEAL  :angry: BUT OFF
> *


whoa...whoa....ill butt off but just to let you know keep trying low baller....  my boy ryan aint gonna let these go for what ur asking your about $100 shy.... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 11 2009, 11:50 PM~12980419
> *:uh:  :loco:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WTF??????????????????????


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I was looking for these exact rims a while back, but I had to sell everything to move. Fucking shit.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 25 2009, 12:00 PM~13108557
> *I was looking for these exact rims a while back, but I had to sell everything to move. Fucking shit.
> *


THEY ARE HERE IF YOU WANT EM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 26 2008, 04:59 PM~11709843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good price on an old school style rim. I'd get them if I were local. I have a set of straight laced but like the cross better


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

heres sum better pics....nice rims.....cheap


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 27 2009, 04:09 PM~13132224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn...these are NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

with tru classic caps


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Feb 27 2009, 08:00 PM~13133186
> *with tru classic caps
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SAUL, YOU KNOW ALL THE TRICKS!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SALE PENDING


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Feb 27 2009, 08:08 PM~13133269
> *SALE PENDING
> *


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

About time these badboys sold?????? I hope the better pics helped?


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

HERE THEY ARE WITH TRU RAY CAPS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 1 2009, 03:55 PM~13146170
> *HERE THEY ARE WITH TRU RAY CAPS
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAMN!! :thumbsup: GET MORE PICS OF THAT BAD NEW RIDE SAUL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have some brand new 5.60's for them!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2009, 05:51 AM~13151099
> *I have some brand new 5.60's for them!
> *


how much :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 2 2009, 02:44 PM~13154675
> *how much :biggrin:
> *


Make an offer. They are brand new never mounted and blue shit on the white walls.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2009, 02:26 PM~13154949
> *Make an offer. They are brand new never mounted and blue shit on the white walls.
> *


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 2 2009, 03:26 PM~13154949
> *Make an offer. They are brand new never mounted and blue shit on the white walls.
> *


Fat white walls by the way.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THESE FUCKERS ARE SOLD!! :0


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

wish I would have had something to put them on.


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Mar 2 2009, 06:51 PM~13157380
> *THESE FUCKERS ARE SOLD!! :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

nice come up freddyboy just throw some tru ray caps on them and roll old school


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Keep the McClean cap and still go "old school". We were running McCleans in 1990. The caps without the spinners were clean as fuck! If you scored some smoothie caps you were flossin'.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 3 2009, 05:50 PM~13169736
> *nice come up freddyboy just throw some tru ray caps on them and roll old school
> *


OR SAUL WILL GLADLY SELL YOU A VINTAGE SET OF OG CLASSIC CAPS W/ MEDALLIONS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Why fake it. McCleans are a big part of lowrider history.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2009, 07:28 PM~13170775
> *Why fake it. McCleans are a big part of lowrider history.
> *


REAL BIG


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

got my wheels today, will post pics later :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

ARE YOU IN SO CAL ,


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Mar 5 2009, 05:14 PM~13194080
> *got my wheels today, will post pics later :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

HOW MUCH


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 5 2009, 07:11 PM~13195238
> *HOW MUCH
> *


SORRY MAN THESE ARE SOLD TO FREDDYBOY78


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

CHECK IT OUT CROSSED LACE MCLEANS ON TRU CLASSIC CAPS :0


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Mar 5 2009, 08:43 PM~13196216
> *CHECK IT OUT CROSSED LACE MCLEANS ON TRU CLASSIC CAPS  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i just might have to rock my tru ray caps on them for a while


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Mar 5 2009, 11:00 PM~13197672
> *i just might have to rock my tru ray caps on them for a while
> *


DONT LOSE THEM OG ONES!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

Tried them on my bros 74 just for kicks, they did fit, oh well, i know they'll fit the cutlass :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Mar 6 2009, 02:37 PM~13202733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Mar 6 2009, 12:37 PM~13202733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------

